# Ubuntu 8.04 Deutsch



## Gerd (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo ich hab Ubuntu 8.04 als 2.Betriebssystem auf meinem Rechner zum Testen und bekomme es nicht in Deutsch. Bei der installation habe ich aber Deutsch ausgewählt. Was mus ich machen?


----------



## Till (22. Juli 2008)

Schau bitte mal im Menü System > Administration nach, dort müsste sich ein menüpunkt zur Auswahl und Konfiguration der Sprache befinden.

Ansonsten kannst Du auch Folgendes in einem Terminal Fenster eingeben:


```
sudo aptitude install language-pack-de
```


----------



## Gerd (22. Juli 2008)

So nach dem runterladen einiger Updates hab ich es hinbekommen .

Das nächste was ich habe ist mit welchem Programm öffne ich Setup.exe. Datein von CD/DVD?


----------



## Till (23. Juli 2008)

setu.exe ist ein windows programm, das kannst du höchst wahrscheinlich nicht unter linux ausführen. Du könntest es höchstens mit wine versuchen.


----------



## Gerd (23. Juli 2008)

Und was ist Wine bzw. woher bekomme ich das? Danke


----------



## Till (23. Juli 2008)

Wine ist eine Software, mit der man einige Windows Programme unter Linux startek kann:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine


----------

